# V-Bits engraving letters problem



## Hali Iliya (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi Guys, I have a problem with V-Bits to engraving letters (Please look at attachment ).
I using ArtCam 2008 and my bit is 32mm 90 degree.

My question.
Is my V-Bit is big!? or there have special fonts for V-Bit engraving to make it professional!?

Thanks


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I am having a hard time determining on my little phone screen, is the letter above the surface or v carved into the surface?

If V carved into the surface, I would try a 60 degree bit or a different font. And see if it improves.

A v carved toolpath runs in between the lines of the font, varying the depth to adjust for width and leave the sharp points.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Doug I think that might be carved in plastic and you are looking at it from the backside. The circled areas are where the bit dived into the plastic.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks more like the rendering than the actual cut to me. If that's the case, does it actually cut this way?

David


----------



## Hali Iliya (Nov 1, 2017)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Doug I think that might be carved in plastic and you are looking at it from the backside. The circled areas are where the bit dived into the plastic.


I do not know what was the problem exactly, but i'm sure i wasn't looking it from the backside.
I testing same file from my computer all thing going Ok!?. so is there anyone before me has problems with rendering because my work PC is slow. maybe the problem comes from something but i do not know from what.

Anyway, i will try the same file tomorrow in my work PC and i will saw what will be happens.

Thanks. Cherryville Chuck.


----------



## Hali Iliya (Nov 1, 2017)

kp91 said:


> I am having a hard time determining on my little phone screen, is the letter above the surface or v carved into the surface?
> 
> If V carved into the surface, I would try a 60 degree bit or a different font. And see if it improves.
> 
> A v carved toolpath runs in between the lines of the font, varying the depth to adjust for width and leave the sharp points.


I do not know what's the problem sir. maybe slow rendering errors because i have a slow pc at work, i testing the same file here all thing going good.

Anyway, i will try the same file tomorrow in my work PC and i will saw what will be happens.

Thanks : kp91


----------



## Hali Iliya (Nov 1, 2017)

difalkner said:


> That looks more like the rendering than the actual cut to me. If that's the case, does it actually cut this way?
> 
> David


Sorry i do not understand what you mean exactly!

Thanks: David


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

The photo you attached appears to be the ArtCAM rendering of the expected result rather than something you actually cut and took a picture of.

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Actually we would need to see the actual font you used. This could be how it should look if the font has ball ends so we need more information on the font. 

Another thing to consider is the use of *Artcam 2008* and if there was a problem with v-carving in that release. Were you using the latest version of 2008?


----------



## Hali Iliya (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks to anyone helped me.
I do not know the problem coming from what, but i think it was from the rendering, because my work PC is slow.

Thanks again to all.


----------

